# You guys are going to be so proud of me!



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

This weekend was great we went on the camping trip and I was AWESOME! I honestly didn't care I was so over it I didn't get emotional I didn't get hung up on anything I hung out and didnt care. She did talk to me one night telling me that she missed me but she doesnt miss my drama? I didnt fight back with her in anyway just let her talk and think or say whatver she wanted. I was just there lol. But the rest of the trip I hung out with my kids and my husband and family! we would exchange words and be cordial even my husband was speaking with her and suprisingly it didnt bother me. SO CRAZY! I think that I needed this for closure! I am happy now that I went. It was nice to know that I don't miss any of them anymore! I want real people in my life! and people who understand me! and know the differance between emotions and drama lol


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Good Girl, 
I'm sure your husband was very proud of his wife and how secure you are now........
you are what means something to your family not anyone else, don't ever lose site of that...........
jessi


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

You got some moxi girlfriend, 'cause there is no way I'd be sharing a conversation with OM without it turning into a fistfight.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thumbs up, sunflower. Glad you had a great time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh ya you would if it ment closure it was awesome I can honestly say I am so GLAD I WENT................. you guys need to do this closure things its awesome!


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

:smthumbup:

SO proud of you! That is awesome!! Good for you!!


----------

